# Best Deer Processor In/Around Austin



## Ontherocks3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Any suggestions on where I should take my deer to get processed in/around Austin. Will be hunting near Blanco but live in Austin.


----------



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

Hudson's on South Congress does a good job. I took my deer in last week, and they said it would be done in 2 weeks. The summer sausage is great.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

We have used Stonewall Smokehouse in Stonewall Texas for a very long time. They do an excellent job on sausage and salami as well.

Hudson's on S. Congress in Austin is very good as well.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet uses Hudson's and I've had some of their venison. They do an excellent job. I've used the Taylor Meat Market in Taylor in the past and they do a good job as well. Breakfast sausage and summer sausage is pretty good there.


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bonton in Kyle. I process my own but a friend of mine uses them. I don't know any prices.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I used Smokey Denmarks for the 1st time this year. I have already taken them 2 doe. Got the meat back and its pretty good.

http://smokeydenmark.com/wild-game-processing


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

ROBOWADER said:


> I used Smokey Denmarks for the 1st time this year. I have already taken them 2 doe. Got the meat back and its pretty good.
> 
> http://smokeydenmark.com/wild-game-processing


X2 on Smokey Denmark. Last year was their first year to do venison processing I believe and we tried them out since I work not even a mile from them. Their smoked sausage is spot on! Very nice people to work with and you're guaranteed to receive your own meat, unlike some other mentioned processors.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

PenMakerWillie said:


> X2 on Smokey Denmark. you're guaranteed to receive your own meat, unlike some other mentioned processors.


and who would those be? I can only speak for the Taylor Meat Market. I know how they receive and tag the deer and track the processing - but unless you're actually standing there watching the entire process - not sure anyone can be 100% certain. I'm comfortable saying I got back what I believe to be the deer I turned over to Taylor.If I didn't well, good for me I guess - the venison breakfast sausage and summer sausage was excellent - the hamburger had no bone, the steaks had no silverskin on them.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Hudsons have told others that I know that they co-mingle meat when making sausage due the recipe requiring X amount of lbs.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

RogerB said:


> and who would those be? I can only speak for the Taylor Meat Market. I know how they receive and tag the deer and track the processing - but unless you're actually standing there watching the entire process - not sure anyone can be 100% certain. I'm comfortable saying I got back what I believe to be the deer I turned over to Taylor.If I didn't well, good for me I guess - the venison breakfast sausage and summer sausage was excellent - the hamburger had no bone, the steaks had no silverskin on them.


The last time we took ours to Hudson's on Congress, the customer was only guaranteed to get the same raw weight as they brought in, not the actual animal that was brought. That was years ago as we started using Klein's Meats in Pville for probably 3-4 years, went to a place out of Schulenberg for a year, and then went to Smokey Denmark last year. Hudson's could have changed their processing format and if they did I apologize for making a statement without the research. I just checked their website and they don't have a guarantee listed that I could find. W/ or w/out a guarantee of using the same meat, I still prefer SD from the others I've tried...everybody's tastebuds are different though.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> Hudsons have told others that I know that they co-mingle meat when making sausage due the recipe requiring X amount of lbs.


interesting - didn't know that - I've never had anything processed there - but I've had some of the stuff they make and it's pretty good. since I live in San Antonio, most of mine are processed at Schott's just outside San Antonio about halfway between SA and Bandera. They do my hamburger and summer sausage and I prefer them over Taylor's.

Taylor's however is good and I did use them for processing last year for the deer my grandsons took. It was easier to have it done there so they could get it when it was ready.

ALL of my link sausage is processed through Pollaks Meat Market in Falls City - and I won't go anywhere else to have that made.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

2 years ago I used Hudson's and still have buddies that do. They do make a great product and I have never eaten anything from there that was not good.

When I dropped my meat off at Smokey Denmark's, Jonathan the owner took the internal temperature and I asked him why. He said that is a good indication if the meat was not properly taken care of before delivery. I can only assume if a customer complains about the meat they can lean back on the temp of the meat upon delivery.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

PenMakerWillie said:


> . Hudson's could have changed their processing format and if they did I apologize for making a statement without the research..


no need friend. I wasn't trying to be argumentative - just wanted the info. it would appear you and robowader have answered that pretty well.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Understandable. I don't think there is anything wrong with Hudson's... I have just seen the way people take "care" of their meat and would rather get my own back that I handled myself. 

Just like Robo, I've never had anything bad from them. Johnathon at SD is a great guy and they buy parts for their truck where I work so I like to keep the "back scratching" going.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

I've used Bonton in Kyle and it is very good. The breakfast sausage in particular is what I like. I keep hearing Granzines in New Braunfels is good. 
I now process my own meat to save money, and I like to season it myself. When I would take my meat to a processor I always took the tenderloins out before hand. I guess you could say I was eager to eat them.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Does Bonton's vacum seal the meat?? I heard that they just use freezer paper.....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Granzine's in New Braunfels is very good. they have a good facility, and Granzin's meat market, Taylor meat market, Schott's all vacuum seal their product. 
Granzine's does a good job on buck sticks. Not that crazy about their link sausage but their breakfast sausage is pretty good.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

That sounds correct. I'm pretty sure it was wrapped in freezer paper, except the breakfast sausage.


----------



## k-dog (Apr 24, 2011)

johnny gs is a great place in south austin....http://johnnygbutcherblock.com/sc/store.php/


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

k-dog said:


> johnny gs is a great place in south austin....http://johnnygbutcherblock.com/sc/store.php/


They do some awesome Bratwurst!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I use granzins in new braunsfels, they do a fabulous job on everything you want done.

My .02


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Granzine's for buck sticks. Johnny G's for jalape


----------

